# Apx full-size to centurion



## Zandis (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello everyone, im not extremely familiar with beretta’s especially the apx line up but I was wondering since they are a modular line up could you put the full size slide on the centurion and do they make spacers to cover up the little bit of guide rod and spring that would show? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

No, nothing up top can be changed. You can change out lower in many configurations from colors and full size grip? [I think] 
You could remove the internal modular part, get the full size frame with a safety even (for $150) then put on a full size barrel  If you have $$ to burn.
One is on the way for me BTW, & I hope to like it better than the full size. The modular factor is more robust & asthetically pleasing than a Sig320 ...watch out for incoming!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

